# Frei zu leben, dem Gefühl vertrauen



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos

Me gustaría saber cómo traducir esta frase, viene de una de mis canciones favoritas de Alemania en Eurovisión.
No sé si "Frei zu leben" significa "Vivir libremente" o "Libre para vivir" o "Libre de vivir"

Contexto:
Frei zu leben, dem Gefühl vertrauen
Nehmen, geben - ist es so schwer?
Frei zu leben und nach vorne schauen
Schritt für Schritt, Hand in Hand, mehr und mehr
(Frei zu leben, Chris Kempers & Daniel Kovac)

LG
Carlos M.S.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

_'Frei zu leben' 

Frei_ ist ein Adjektiv.

_Zu leben_ ist ein Infinitiv.

Y "libremente" es un adverbio.

Así que dependiendo de mi interpretación:
Creo que "Libre(s) para vivir" es la traducción correcta.
Y "libres" porque estas palabras subrayadas significan la pluralidad:



CarlitosMS said:


> Contexto:
> Frei zu leben, dem Gefühl vertrauen
> Nehmen, geben - ist es so schwer?
> Frei zu leben und nach vorne schauen
> Schritt für Schritt, Hand in Hand, mehr und mehr
> (Frei zu leben, Chris Kempers & Daniel Kovac)


----------



## anahiseri

CarlitosMS said:


> "Vivir libremente" o "Libre para vivir" o "Libre de vivir"



o también: *vivir en libertad, vivir libre*
Es verdad que "frei" es un adjetivo, pero se puede traducir por un adverbio como ha hecho CarlitosMS


----------



## P2Grafn0l

La canción es sobre el amor de las dos personas.
¿Por qué la expresión "Libres para vivir" no es correcta en este contexto?


----------



## anahiseri

"frei zu leben" yo lo entiendo simplemente como un infinitivo; no sé explicar que pinta ahí el "zu".
"Libres para vivir" sería "frei, um zu leben", pero se me hace raro tanto en español como en alemán; nov eo claro el sentido.

La canción la pondría así en español:

vivir en libertad, confiar en las emociones,
dar, tomar, ¿es tan difícil?
vivir en libertad y mirar hacia adelante,
paso a paso, cogidos de la mano, más y más


----------



## Tonerl

frei zu leben:
_*Vivir libremente*_

In Freiheit leben_*:
vivir en libertad*_

frei, um zu leben_*:
Libre para vivir
*_
Saludos


----------



## CarlitosMS

Otra duda: ¿Cómo se traduce "Dem Gefühl vertrauen"? ¿"Confiar en el sentimiento/sensación/instinto"?


----------



## anahiseri

depende del contexto. sensación en ningún caso. 
instinto - sentimiento:    tendría que ver la frase.


----------



## CarlitosMS

anahiseri said:


> depende del contexto. sensación en ningún caso.
> instinto - sentimiento:    tendría que ver la frase.



Aquí tienes el contexto noch einmal:
Contexto:
Frei zu leben, dem Gefühl vertrauen
Nehmen, geben - ist es so schwer?
Frei zu leben und nach vorne schauen
Schritt für Schritt, Hand in Hand, mehr und mehr
(Frei zu leben, Chris Kempers & Daniel Kovac)


----------



## Tonerl

Frei zu leben, dem Gefühl vertrauen
_*Vivir libremente, confiar en el sentimiento*_


----------



## CarlitosMS

"Gefühl" también puede significar "emoción".


----------

